# Season's Greetings



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is just wonderful:



http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=ER13610552


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*From The Hawkmaster!*

*"That was fun!!!!" * 



NOTE: Edited at 5:20PM: I forgot to mention that my 5 year old grandson knew I was on Pigeon talk. He asked me,"Will you tell them on pigeon talk what I said?"

He really enjoyed Terry's Halloween pumpkin carve and now he can "get on" Pigeon Talk and enjoy the holiday puzzle!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Maggie,
How wonderful. Thank you so much.
Daryl


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Maggie! Little Hawkmaster and I are having fun ! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie,

Thank you so much, that was great!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

That was really nice, I e-mailed it to my niece so she can work the puzzle.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How fun.
Thank you.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That was beautiful Maggie. Thank you so much, and same to you but more of it.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great find, Maggie! Thank you for sharing it with us!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very cool!!! Thanks for sharing your find, Maggie!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Maggie....that was a great Christmas card....very good find Seasons greetings to you and your family too


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Maggie,

I viewed the card earlier w/out time to post. It was a very cute and imaginative card, thanks for sending the link our way.

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI MAGGIE, As Ralph Cramdon in the Honeymooners would say MAGGIE YOUR THE GREATEST  GEORGE


----------

